# Semi-Annual Unofficial shark Tourney & Campout May 24th,25th, & 26th



## Haulin' Ash

Back by Popular Demand:
Semi-Annual Unofficial shark Tourney & Campout May 24th,25th, & 26th

I am posting for Host-Master Clay-doh so I am going to keep it simple and Copy and Past last years rules.

Same tournament, only the dates have changed. However, I have been asked to better define a few terms in the rules;

*"MEASURED PUBLICLY" *Is defined as bring the shark back to the general camping area (fire-pit area) where the majority of the campers/participants are congregated. (See pic below for general area)
If you are not sure where to take your shark to be measured, Inquire on VHF channel 68 during tournament.


Taking a picture of a shark being measured is NOT "Measured Publicly."
Measuring a shark with only your team present is NOT "Measured Publicly."
A Key Idea of the tournament is to provide shark-meat to those who come out to fish/hangout. Nothing will be wasted. Everyone appreciates catch and release practices, but if maybe this year 1 shark could be brought back to the camp it would feed a lot of hungry people. :whistling:

If there are any questions, please contact Clay-Doh.

RULES:

*Fishing can begin at 4 pm Friday May 24th, 25th & 26th. Measure-In deadline is Sunday 1 pm May 26th. *
In event small craft advisory is in effect in inland waters also, tourney will be canceled and refunds made.

Measuring will be conducted at Fort Mcree.

$80 entry fee per Boat (Team) due by Thursday May 23rd before the tournament. If you are camping and surf fishing instead of boat, ect, "Team" is limited to 4 people per entry fee, and list there names.


One winner, winner take all. "Winner" is team with the largest shark measured by the deadline at fork length. ALL legal species of shark other than Nurse shark are eligable. 


Cookout saturday afternoon as long as someone has a shark to bring in with some fried shark nuggets. $80 of the total entry fees will be used for fry oil, propane, breading, and condiments.

For a shark to win IT MUST BE MEASURED PUBLICLY at Fort Mcree. After that, you can keep the shark, or you can donate it to the cookout! Please follow Florida and Federal game laws as regards to bag limits ect., and keep in mind that you need a federal HMS boat permit to fish for sharks out of state waters. Cost is around $10 I think, and can be purchased online. You can bring in one shark per day. 

If you do not eat shark, please make sure to keep your eligable shark in good condition and cold on the way to Mcree. There will be many people who would love to take some home if we already have enough for the cookouts. PLEASE DO NOT WASTE THE MEAT! Since we are measuring length, and not weight, it would be best to gut it, and stuff bags of ice inside.


There are no angling rules other than abide by the laws. Everything else is captains choice, as regards angling methods and gear, firearms, ect. So please make sure you are aware of these laws. And yes, it IS illegal believe it or not to spearfish a shark. 

This event is more for the purpose of having a dang good time and fryin up some shark on the beach with good friends and making more good friends than anything else. Please keep that in mind, and this will go smooth. 

$80 entry can be mailed to: 

Clay Palmgren 
1333 College Parkway #110 
Gulf Breeze, FL 32563 

Or shoot me a PM if you would like to make other arrangements, meet up or swing this way, I live in Gulf Breeze. After you enter, please post a post on here to that simply says "ENTERED" so we can all get exited as the prize money grows! 

There will be some people camping on Fort Mcree, and I will be bringing some firewood to keep a homebase fire going. I will also be taking a couple boatless anglers to McRee who will be surf fishing for the tournament.

IF YOU HAVE ROOM FOR 1 OR MORE TO TRANSPORT TO FORT MCREE TO SURF FISH OR CAMP SO THEY CAN BE PART OF THIS TOO, PLEASE SAY SO!!! Boatless anglers, speak up if yer goin out to MCree! 

For the tournament, the official VHF channel will be 68.


----------



## H2OMARK

Memorial Day Weekend! Hopefully great weather for a campout. Will be lots of dufess's on the water tho.


----------



## devinsdad

BeerItSelf just told me about this tourney and it sounds great! Our team will get signed up!


----------



## Tuffstuff

This is Bob, we will be there with team of 4. Had a great time last year.
Thanks for keeping it going.

Tuff-Stuff
28" Grady White Sailfish
Out of Day Break Marina
Pensacola


----------



## below me

in.


----------



## Snagged Line

H2OMARK said:


> Memorial Day Weekend! Hopefully great weather for a campout. Will be lots of dufess's on the water tho.


 
HEY!!!!! I Represent that remark................... We'll be camping...


----------



## kahala boy

I think Claydos address is changed....


----------



## H2OMARK

Snagged Line said:


> HEY!!!!! I Represent that remark................... We'll be camping...


Well then my friend, save us a place for marie and I will be there. Not sure if I'll be able to talk her into camping, but we'll definitly be there during the day. Looking forward to seeing you and donna, and of course mark and angelyn. Y'all need anything from up this way?


----------



## BananaTom

kahala boy said:


> I think Claydos address is changed....


*No, the address is still valid. 

That is his permanent mailing address. 

It is not his residence.*


----------



## SaltAddict

Doubt Sick Puppy Spearfishing Team will make it. That is the busiest weekend of the year for my restaurant. We might get lucky and stop by for an afternoon.


----------



## Sharknut

Sounds like a great time - any restrictions one where you fish?


----------



## devinsdad

I want to pay the entry fee for my team this week but cant find a number to set up a time to meet. Can anyone PM the contact info?


----------



## Haulin' Ash

Here is the link to PM Clay
We meet up at Gilligans on Wednesdays also. Let me know if he doesnt get back to you. Sometimes he runs *a* *little* behind. Bahahahah
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/clay-doh-390/


----------



## devinsdad

Thanks Ash. I sent him a PM so I will wait for a reply. Where is Gilligans?!?!


----------



## Haulin' Ash

devinsdad said:


> Thanks Ash. I sent him a PM so I will wait for a reply. Where is Gilligans?!?!


 
Tiki bar behind the Hampton Inn on Pensacola Beach. Free Raw oysters on Wednesdays and mention you are a PFF member to the bar tender for cheaper drinks.

Visit Thread:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...ee-oysters-free-oysters-half-yee-haww-146854/


----------



## OP-FOR

Dang I got to work!


----------



## aquatic argobull

I'll be kayaking over there and not participating in the tournament, just surf fishing, beer drinking and camping. I would, however, be happy to throw in my share to the firewood and shark cooking fund.


----------



## LITECATCH

Are ya'll sure ya'll want to have it that weekend? That is the busiest weekend of summer out there. It will be a pain in the butt to get in and out to fish and camp. When you come back to your camp site and not have a place to pull up what will you do?


----------



## aquatic argobull

LITECATCH said:


> Are ya'll sure ya'll want to have it that weekend? That is the busiest weekend of summer out there. It will be a pain in the butt to get in and out to fish and camp. When you come back to your camp site and not have a place to pull up what will you do?


The man makes a good point


----------



## Haulin' Ash

Well what had happened was.............:whistling:

We talked about it over "a" beer at oysters night (mistake #1), and we picked the date to stay with the original idea of holding it during the full moon.

We realized the next day that it was memorial day weekend, but it was kind of in motion at that point. 

All-in-all; there seems to be a lot of people that are going to be able to make it. I have camped out on the island on Memorial day weekend before and its packed, but hey......Party On! We can rope off a landing area for people to drop sharks/stuff off if needed. A bunch of us will get out there Friday Afternoon.

I wont lie, it is gong to be nice being able to rest and not have to go back to work Monday after two nights and 3 days out there


----------



## navkingfisher

*It's a Party!*

I'm definately in, wont be in tournament, glad to kick in for food cooking expenses, will have truck with firewood parked at Sherman cove. Travelling by YAK. Usually camp at SPECTRE memorial island but switching venues to join you"all this year. This will be a great oppurtunity to meet n greet n fall down face first! It will be congested but that will be make it a "target rich environment!" Good Stuff!


----------



## Sharknut

LITECATCH said:


> Are ya'll sure ya'll want to have it that weekend? That is the busiest weekend of summer out there. It will be a pain in the butt to get in and out to fish and camp. When you come back to your camp site and not have a place to pull up what will you do?


I have to agree - that particular weekend will be a logistical nightmare to try and sustain 3 days of shark fishing, especially trying to fish the johnson beach area. That's unless you have a boat, of course. 

I'd love to fish this tournament but trying to fight the mobs of tourists bottlenecked into those itty bitty public access areas is most likely going to be like trying to fish during the beach scene in jaws. I hate to say it but I'm going to have to pass if it's going to be held on that weekend.


----------



## Snagged Line

It has always worked out on past years without major problems..... The sunburned day people usually leave mid afternoon....................



And its nice to camp on a Holiday weekend knowing you don't have Monday Workday to deal with. Hell, its more of a Party than a Fishing Tournment anyway........


----------



## Hired Hand

Camping all weekend. Going to have at least one granddaughter with us. Fishing Sat. eve with a very good friend for the winning shark. I am so much looking forward to this. See you all on the beach.


----------



## Sharknut

Best of luck to you all - if I can find a boat between now and then I'd love to join you.:thumbup:


----------



## captgwalts

Ok dates have changed, I have a wedding to go to hope I can get back in time.


----------



## devinsdad

Since the initial posting says, 'Fishing can begin at 4pm on the 24th, 25th & 26th' does this mean it is a night-only fishing tournament? If so, when do lines need to come out of the water?


----------



## jjam

devinsdad said:


> Since the initial posting says, 'Fishing can begin at 4pm on the 24th, 25th & 26th' does this mean it is a night-only fishing tournament? If so, when do lines need to come out of the water?


ha, i see why you would think that but, lines can stay in the water if you like through Sun the 26th. 4pm is just when the lines can be deployed for sharkin.

Good Luck!

Jimmy


----------



## devinsdad

jjam said:


> ha, i see why you would think that but, lines can stay in the water if you like through Sun the 26th. 4pm is just when the lines can be deployed for sharkin.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Jimmy


Jimmy- thats what I meant. For sharkin. So we can shark fish from 4p Friday until 1pm Sunday? Including daytime hours?


----------



## jjam

Yes sir.

Jimmy


----------



## devinsdad

jjam said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> Jimmy


Thanks Jimmy! Does anyone know how I can reach Clay by phone to set up a place to meet where I can pay the entry fee?


----------



## tkh329

We'll be out there with friends and a couple boats. Will drop in and say hi!


----------



## beeritself

How many teams are signed up? and was anyone able to get a registration fee in yet?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey guys! Sorry I have not been on here in so long. It's been a busy winter and spring, and haven't had the time, so big thanks to Jeff (Haulin Ash) for getting this thread started, and the 9TH Semi-Annual Unofficial Shark Tournament and Campout underway! The last 8 have been a blast!

Looks like a lot of new people this year, and I'll get back with those of you that sent me some PM's

To answer a couple questions.......

*As far as the date, I have to admit, I really don't like that it ended up on Memorial day weekend, cuz I know it is very difficult finding a place to pull your boat in during these tourney-camp-outs on a nice weekend, let alone memorial day weekend. Especially with a bigger boat that's not as nimble as smaller center consoles trying to pull in between other boats and getting an anchor out the back to keep the backend from swinging in the current. Not to mention, my boat won't be ready until June with teh new motors installed, so I am hitching a ride with others, and will miss the comforts of sleeping on my boat with full kitchen, head, shower, etc.:thumbdown:

But, next full moon is June 21-23rd weekend. Only problem, it's a lot hotter at night, which makes sleeping in a tent or boat cabin a lot less comfortable.

The other problem, is that my buddy Jeff, (Haulin Ash), who was nice enough to take care of getting this going for me, will be out of town that weekend, and I hate that he wouldn't be able to make it. And havin Monday off, and staying to party another night does rock.

Soooo, unless there is a large majority of people that would prefer moving it to the end of June, we will keep it on the original dates. Voice your opinion one way or another. 
*


You can fish any hours, anytime, starting Friday 4pm. 

The address listed is my business mailing address for the last 8 years, and a check, or money order, can be sent there. In lou of that, anybody who wants to can stop by my store in Pensacola, Paradise Gold, 3503 N. Palafox, right on the corner of Fairfield, across from Jones Flooring. Just look for all the "We Buy Gold" flags on the corner at the light. You can drop off the entry fee to my employee there (Once in a while I'm there) and he can write you a receipt for it.

I will also pm my phone number to those of you that pm'ed me, and if someone is my way at the east end of Gulf Breeze, I'm always down for someone stoppin by the house for a beer!

Well Ok then! Lookin forward to it, and I'll get with you guys that PM'ed this evening!


----------



## devinsdad

Clay- Thanks for the update! I vote to keep it on that weekend since I, and others on my team have already requested Friday off from work. Thanks again I look forward to this tournament!


----------



## Clay-Doh

As far as teams, looks like this is what we have based on the post, and people I've talked to ...

Devinsdad Team

Team Tuffstuff

The Hired Hand

CaptGwalts

Jjams, Ocenjager and Aqua Huntress

Jpack58 (from GCFC)

Team Chunky Love (me)


----------



## jjam

Clay-Doh said:


> As far as teams, looks like this is what we have based on the post, and people I've talked to ...
> 
> Devinsdad Team
> 
> Team Tuffstuff
> 
> *The Hired Hand*
> 
> CaptGwalts
> 
> Jjams and Ocenjager
> 
> Jpack58 (from GCFC)
> 
> Team Chunky Love (me)


Rut row!!!! and what boat is the Clay-Doh fishing????

Jimmy


----------



## jjam

Clay, need to add the shark-aqua-huntress to our crew....she's our secret weapon...

Jimmy


----------



## Clay-Doh

You already asked that Wednesday.

Notice you and Leo are listed as one team, because your fishing togeteher, Along with Steph?

Notice Chunky Love and The Hired Hand are listed separate, cuz we're two different teams?

And I wish we had another team listed that we have in the past, Team Fat Jax, which unfortunately we don't have in this year. He's gave some good runs in the past, and personally I haven't had any problems that hew runs a side bizz besides his real estate bizz doing shark fishing charters.

Hired Hand is not Team Fat Jax, that's his brother. But I still hope Team Fat Jax will decide to enter!

I ain't skeered, welcome some actual competition, (although I don't see how chargin money sometimes to take people shark fishin gives him any better chance catchin a winner)...I'm gettin kinda tired of winning most of these, and just hearin mostly trash talk and not any real talent:tt2: Oops...did I say that?

Last tourney I payed my fee just to help the pot grow and didn't even leave the island or put a line in the water. I'm in it for the fun:thumbup:

As far as what boat I'm in, I don't know how I'm fishin it since the motors aren't in my boat yet, and prob won't be ready in time. I know Jeff got's me covered for a ride to the island to camp, and I'm payin my entry fee just out of duty regardless. I will shark fish one way or another, if I gotta go buy a stand up paddle board and fight em up to bust a .40 cap in them to drag them back for measurement.


----------



## devinsdad

Ohhhhh, the trash talk has begun... ) Well, our team, probably the newest of the bunch, WILL win this tournament. Pay your entry fee boys, so I can take more money home. ;o)


----------



## Clay-Doh

I love it when the trash talkin starts:thumbup:

Gary, you should have been on the beach last Wednesday night. Jjams and Oceanjager were talkin big smack, and I may have a little...:whistling:

Anyways, ended up with a side bet of $205 between our 2 teams of who would catch the biggest shark this tourney.:no:


----------



## OnGrade

Clay-you're still alive?! I thought you had gone by the way side! I'll be fishing the billfish tournament but we'll have to get a group out there another time!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Ha ha Jordan, yeah, still alive! You know that, I've texted you about bbq's! Your the one always workin....you need to stop that...and get some r&r!


----------



## Realtor

Clay-Doh said:


> You already asked that Wednesday.
> 
> Notice you and Leo are listed as one team, because your fishing togeteher, Along with Steph?
> 
> Notice Chunky Love and The Hired Hand are listed separate, cuz we're two different teams?
> 
> And I wish we had another team listed that we have in the past, Team Fat Jax, which unfortunately we don't have in this year. He's gave some good runs in the past, and personally I haven't had any problems that hew runs a side bizz besides his real estate bizz doing shark fishing charters.
> 
> Hired Hand is not Team Fat Jax, that's his brother. But I still hope Team Fat Jax will decide to enter!
> 
> I ain't skeered, welcome some actual competition, (although I don't see how chargin money sometimes to take people shark fishin gives him any better chance catchin a winner)...I'm gettin kinda tired of winning most of these, and just hearin mostly trash talk and not any real talent:tt2: Oops...did I say that?
> 
> Last tourney I payed my fee just to help the pot grow and didn't even leave the island or put a line in the water. I'm in it for the fun:thumbup:
> 
> As far as what boat I'm in, I don't know how I'm fishin it since the motors aren't in my boat yet, and prob won't be ready in time. I know Jeff got's me covered for a ride to the island to camp, and I'm payin my entry fee just out of duty regardless. I will shark fish one way or another, if I gotta go buy a stand up paddle board and fight em up to bust a .40 cap in them to drag them back for measurement.


Looking at schedules and all that crap.... This past weekend.

http://youtu.be/ul-DajDTGdc


----------



## OnGrade

I have a bad habit of that! Looks like the weather is warming up and might be getting a little more friendly for everything coming up! I'll call you about a trip soon.


----------



## devinsdad

Clay- I will drop my entry fee off tomorrow at your store on Palafox. Official Team name will be: "Angler Management." Thank you BeerItSelf for coming up with that one.


----------



## lowprofile

shore angles are kind of limited to what they can bring in to "measure".... just make sure you let the protected species go and not drag them all the way across town to get measured.


----------



## devinsdad

lowprofile said:


> shore angles are kind of limited to what they can bring in to "measure".... just make sure you let the protected species go and not drag them all the way across town to get measured.


Good note- As you look at the regulations, I believe the only sharks worth keeping for both table quality and legal harvest are Spinners, Blacktips and Bulls. Unless someone is lucky enough to land a Mako.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Prohibited species are not eligible anyways as stated in the rules. Also, vhf's are on, and many people at the camp-out besides the tourney participants leave there's on all night too. You can always check and see what the winning size shark at the time is, and know whether you have one worth bringing in. Also any participants that don't have my phone number, PM me and I'll give it to you. 

And land based guys have just a good chance, many large sharks cruise near the shore. Last tournament was won by land based team camping on Fort Mcree, fishing from shore, Team "Asstastic", headed up by TheRoguePirate on here.

This is more of a social event, and get together than a tournament, the point of it being to all get together on Mcree, and have a great time.

Having moved here 9 uears ago and being from Detroit, which we also like to refer to ourselves as "Hockey-Town", I remember a funny saying. "I was at the fights and a hockey game broke out." Was in reference to the fact that the focus and enjoyment seemed more about the fight than the game itself.

I like to think of this in the same way..."I was at the big campout bash with good food, good friends, and good times, and a shark tournament broke out." If your land based and not fishing from Mcree while camping out and joining in the fun, your kinda missing the point of this event. There's not really a lot of money involved. Entering the tourney though does buy you into the right to trash talk non-stop before hand, bragging rights till the next one if you win, and "shoulda-coulda-woulda" stories if you don't win.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Also want to add something that I forgot, since several have talked about pitching in money for the cook-up, and/or asking if they could get share in the feast too.

The cook-up is for ALL who attend, whether your in the tournament or not. Again, the point of this being a great time with old friends, and making new friends out on Mcree.

I take one entry fee to help cover the cost of the deep fryer oil, propane, lemon juice to soak the shark in to get the ammonia out, all the condiments, plates, ect. EVERYONE is welcome to come chow down saturday night. We have never run out yet. One shark has a TON of meat, and feeds dozens and dozens of people. We have always ended up inviting all the other people on the island that aren't from the forum to come help themselves.

By the way, kids love these, they think they're chicken nuggets. Properly prepared by cutting into nugget size pieces and soaking in water and fresh lemen juice solution, the naturally occurring ammonia is neautrilized, and then breaded and deep fried. The meat literally is the same texture and mild flavor as boneless skinless chicken breast. For condiments there's bbq, honey mustard, sweet n sour, cocktail, tarter, peanut tai sauce, dragon sauce, several hot sauces, a few other dips and hot peppers on the side.

Everyone, please feel welcome to come enjoy! t's on the later side, by the time I get done butchering the shark, preparing it, etc., but it's worth the wait!


----------



## aquatic argobull

Thanks guys for putting this together. Totally looking forward to it.


----------



## devinsdad

Angler Management is signed up.


----------



## Hired Hand

I have to back out by order of the wife. My mistake and her fault for not letting me know we have a family reunion to attend that weekend. I plumb forgot and I got all excited at whipping every ones butt that it slipped my mind. Anyway best of luck to all and drink a beer for me as I listen to the same stories for the 37th time in one day. The tear in my eye won't be from the sad BS they are pushing my way. I just want to do some serious fishing dammit.


----------



## devinsdad

Good move hired hand- I guess you saw Angler Management is signed up and decided to back out gracefully. ;o) I would still like your $80 entry fee as part of our winnings, but thats OK.


----------



## lowprofile

Clay-Doh said:


> Prohibited species are not eligible anyways as stated in the rules. Also, vhf's are on, and many people at the camp-out besides the tourney participants leave there's on all night too. You can always check and see what the winning size shark at the time is, and know whether you have one worth bringing in. Also any participants that don't have my phone number, PM me and I'll give it to you.
> 
> And land based guys have just a good chance, many large sharks cruise near the shore. Last tournament was won by land based team camping on Fort Mcree, fishing from shore, Team "Asstastic", headed up by TheRoguePirate on here.
> 
> This is more of a social event, and get together than a tournament, the point of it being to all get together on Mcree, and have a great time.
> 
> Having moved here 9 uears ago and being from Detroit, which we also like to refer to ourselves as "Hockey-Town", I remember a funny saying. "I was at the fights and a hockey game broke out." Was in reference to the fact that the focus and enjoyment seemed more about the fight than the game itself.
> 
> I like to think of this in the same way..."I was at the big campout bash with good food, good friends, and good times, and a shark tournament broke out." If your land based and not fishing from Mcree while camping out and joining in the fun, your kinda missing the point of this event. There's not really a lot of money involved. Entering the tourney though does buy you into the right to trash talk non-stop before hand, bragging rights till the next one if you win, and "shoulda-coulda-woulda" stories if you don't win.


with a simple permit, any boat can go into international waters and haul back a 14ft tigershark and win. thats why i was saying the shore guys have a disadvantage. 

trust me, i know what swims just outside the break. 

looks like you guys are going to have fun. good luck!


----------



## jjam

lowprofile said:


> with a simple permit, any boat can go into international waters and haul back a 14ft tigershark and win. thats why i was saying the shore guys have a disadvantage.
> 
> trust me, i know what swims just outside the break.
> 
> looks like you guys are going to have fun. good luck!


You international fisherman take note, tiger sharks are a prohibited species and will be disqualified!

See ya'll out there for a good time!

Jimmy


----------



## devinsdad

Anyone know how many teams are signed up?


----------



## SaltAddict

jjam said:


> You international fisherman take note, tiger sharks are a prohibited species and will be disqualified!
> 
> See ya'll out there for a good time!
> 
> Jimmy


Not trying to start trouble, but tigers can be harvested in federal waters. The boat cannot stop in state waters with a harvested tiger on board.


----------



## captgwalts

Team Anjin-san is paid and in.


----------



## bite me fishing team

*Entered*

in. BITE ME FISHING TEAM ,21 ft wellcraft


----------



## devinsdad

Out team is planning on being at Ft. McRea about 2pm on Friday to meet the other teams and hang out for a bit. Is everyone else thinking the same thing since we don't put lines in the water until 4p?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Got your entry Gaptain G Walts, thanks1 Lookin forward to meeting you.

Bite Me fishing team, I'll keep an eye on the mail, thanks! And thanks for teh nice words in the PM.

Hired Hand had to drop out, but here's the round up of committed teams so far.

Devinsdad Team

Team Tuffstuff

CaptGwalts

Jjams, Ocenjager and Aqua Huntress

Jpack58 (from GCFC)

Bite Me Fishing Team

Stumpknocker

Team Chunky Love (me)

Taking out one entry fee for the cook up supplies, that leaves a $560 winnings as of now. Hopefully we can get 2 more teams, bump that up to $720!

Hoping for great weather!:thumbup:


----------



## devinsdad

Looking forward to it Clay! Will you be at McRea Friday afternoon around 2p?


----------



## Snagged Line

*Coppied and Pasted................*

Hey Clay, Hope you don't mind I grabbed this from one of your long winded Rambelings to use as a Camping Guideline Reminder.....................lol





Clay Posted:

Someone asked on the other fishing forum this is posted on about a camping list, what to bring. here's the basics that I bring, I like to keep it simple. Some people like to set up a mini Sandals Resort there!:thumbup:

Here's copy and paste from what I posted.

If your pitching a tent? Sleeping bag (or a few old blankets or comforters that you don't mind getting sandy and smelling like a campfire).

Additional items, flashlight and/or LED headlamp. Coleman lantern ( I like my old fashioned gas one) is a nice extra. Small fold-up table is a plus. Roll of contractor trash bags. One for your trash, and also just in case it rains (if your in a tent) you can throw your duffle bag of cloths or what not in one to keep stuff dry. Fold up chair to sit in. Towel.

Also, whatever toiletries you need for sleeping overnight. If you where contacts, lens fluid and small mirror. The rest of the Island would appreciate if toothpaste and deodorant where included...ha ha.

I'm sure others will have a shovel, but it's nice to have your own little fold up one (less than $10 bucks at wally world) for goin to dig a hole to do yer business if need be. Add toilet paper to the list too!

Besides shorts and tanktops and flip flops, bring hooded sweatshirt, warm pants, and shoes or boots. Evenings can get chilly. And a rain poncho and/or umbrella too just in case!

Other than that, basically same stuff you take when you go out all day on your boat. Sunscreen, hat, sunglasses, coolers and ice.

Food related: can-opener, paper plates and/or paper bowls, cup (with lid will keep sand out) plastic silverware, and paper towel.

There will be plenty of fires going, I like to keep things simple, easy, and fast. I get a lot of canned food, soups, chili, dinty moore beef stew etc, and just open it half way and set it by the fire so it heats up, then open it and eat it out of the can with a plastic spoon. No muss, no preperation, almost no trash. Just toss the can and spoon in your trash bag with your done. It's a pain pullin out loaf of bread, cheese, meat, mayo, mustard, makin sandwiches, or all the fixins for hamburgers or dogs, cleanin it all up, putting all the items back away in the cooler, plus hoping the meat juice don't leak into your ice, or melted ice don't leak into your meat and cheese package. Also a whole lot of cooler space is wasted. 

Add to that things like bags of fruit and nut trail mix, jerky, granola bars, canned fruit, (nothing better on a hot day then opening a can of Dole pineapple slices (in natural juice, not syrup) and you got dense protein and carb packed nutrition instead of empty calories and heartburn (with a bunch of chips and twinkies) for the weekend without needing cooler space for it.

I will sometimes bring some vacum packed steaks already frozen in the cooler. Nothin else needed but some grill tongs, a paper plate, and salt, and don't have to worry about putting it back away. Basically, anything that you can pullout, simply prepare, and not have to repack all teh items needed to make it (like sandwiches). Plus, if there's a little wind, making stuff like sandwiches is a pain.

And don't forget plenty of water besides whatever else your drinking, juice pouches, gatoraid, soda, beer, liquor. And if your like me and need your coffe in the morning, I get a couple of them starbucks canned iced coffees that work for me instead of foolin with makin coffe on the beach.

Think I covered the important stuff! And if you forget something, there will be plenty of people there to lend you what you need, it's a group effort. 
__________________







*SO EASY A CAVEMAN CAN DO IT.*


----------



## nextstep

lol, he got long winded after he got his dragon software

http://www.writersstore.com/dragon-...r:adType=pla&gclid=CLXlusyeo7cCFU4S7AodQn8ASw


----------



## bite me fishing team

*we'll be there*

thanks for messaging me back, yea we'll be there about 1,we're going to get there and get set up,..i have a generator i could bring if ya'll think we might need it. we could run some lights or what ever. just let me know if we need to bring anything else to help out. Tracy Gandy


----------



## oldflathead

Remember it is in the National Park, so no doggies or glass bottles.

It was a lot of fun last year, even for us old folks who did not fish.


----------



## adman_outdoor02

Team Chum Runner is in and paid


----------



## Caddy Yakker

nextstep said:


> lol, he got long winded after he got his dragon software
> 
> http://www.writersstore.com/dragon-...r:adtype=pla&gclid=clxlusyeo7ccfu4s7aodqn8asw


lol


----------



## Clay-Doh

Good repost Dennis of camping item suggestions! And Mark, I was long winded and full of sh*t way before I ever got any software! haha!

OK, Teams as of now. Pot up to $640! Can we get one more team and get it to $720????

Devinsdad Team

Team Tuffstuff

CaptGwalts

Jjams, Ocenjager and Aqua Huntress

Jpack58 (from GCFC)

Bite Me Fishing Team

Stumpknocker

Team Chum Runner, Adman Outdoor (good meeting you)

Team Chunky Love (me)


We will be out there friday, we will be making a couple of trips to get all of our gear there. Will be on channel 68. Team Chunky Love. Anyone who doesn't have my phone number, PM me. And text is better than a call, to conserve battery. Plus....it's hard to answer the phone while we're busy reeling in the winning shark!!!!:clap::clap::clap: What what???


----------



## devinsdad

Looking forward to it! Hope the marine forecast eases up on the wind between now and then. Either way, Angler Management will still get the winning shark our first year participating... Whoop Whoop!


----------



## oldflathead

*Last year was great!*

This is one of my favorite events! Since I am somewhat physically challenged, (politically correct for old, crippled dude), I do not fish the tournaments, just be there to assist the ladies while you young dudes are catching fish. 
I will never forget last year when Corrinas brought me a dinner from the cook out. I was laid out on the "Chico Limo" after enjoying the day. Since walking in the sand is a challenge, after dark is nearly impossible, I just hung out on the "Limo" and sweet Corrina brought me a plate of food.

This is friendship!

Depending on WX and ??? I will be there on the "Limo" or "ODAAT" my 22' CC Panga or "Sweet Pea" the 34' C Ray and will bring a LPG tank for cooking, wood for the campfire or what ever. I have three (3) gallons of peanut oil for frying. I also will be available for taxi service from Sherman's Cove, GLYC, Rock 'n Roll or wherever. Call "Chico Limo" on VHF 16 or 572 1225

It is going to be a FUN gathering!

Tom


----------



## below me

are we there yet?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Awesome Tom! Lookin forward to seeing you, and I appreciate the offers for items. I already got the fryer oil and propane, and breading. Have to make another trip tomorrow and get a few more of peoples favorite dipping sauses for the shark nuggets, and a few jars of hot peppers and some bannana peppers.

Weather is looking great! Hot sunny days, and nights in the low 60's! Perfect sleeping weather.

If all goes as planned, we'll be dropping our first load of supplies off leaving from Southwind Marina around noon


----------



## rocklobster

Be careful out there guys and HAVE FUN!.....Me and DK gotta work.


----------



## Tuffstuff

Leaving Birmingham in abt 30 min headed that way. Should be getting in by 1:00 pm and staying for two weeks. Looking forward to starting off with the shark tournament.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Just got another entry fee! $720 prize...plus bragging rights till this fall. Priceless!:

Team No Threat (Vic on here)

Team Angler Managment (Devinsdad on here)

Team Tuffstuff (TuffStuff on here)

Team Anjin-san (CaptGwalts on here)

Team Lost Bound Train (Jjams, Oceanjager and Aqua Huntress on here)

Tequilla Mockinbird (Jpack58 from GCFC)

Bite Me Fishing Team (Bite Me Fishing Team on here)

Team The Way She Goes (Stumpknocker and others on here, possibly FenderBender)

Team Chum Runner, (Adman_Outdoor02 (good meeting you)

Team Chunky Love (me and Taylor Wachtel so far)


----------



## devinsdad

Clay- We are launching at 1pm. I will call you on 68 when we get close.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Final shopping for the cook-out completed last night. Wally World is weird at midnight as it is. But Gulf Breeze Wally World (closest big store to the P-Cola Beach bridge) is really weird day before memorial day weekend. 

Lot's of bright pretty colorful characters. :shifty: Didn't help me any that I needed a new beach umbrella and lawn chair, and I happened to like the ones that are almost rainbow colored, and had those in my cart pushing around the store.:whistling:

Ran into Haulin Ash, and while we talked, I think a few "couples" thought we were a cute pair. Too funny. 

Anyways, lookin to be a great weekend! 

I know Haulin Ash and Below Me alone is setting up a total of 4 tents for his camp!

See you guys soon! Our camp will be at the east end of Mcree, right were the sand beach opens up from the narrow strip further to the west. I will put a pole up with a dive flag at our tent to identify it. And Haulin's and Below Me's crew will be in the same camp.

Can't wait!

Daniel, yes, we're there yet! 

Bob, hope I get to meet you other than on the VHF this year!

And Gary, that;s so special you think your going to win this year......:lol:
I'll hopefully be out there by 1 today, we'll see!

And since there are a lot of new people I haven't met yet, so you know what I look like since the avatar is small, and I haven't had hair down to my back in about 6 years, here's a pic from last years tourny/campout.
Nooo, not the sexy guy on the left with the shag carpet chest, the Yankee on the right


----------



## devinsdad

:thumbsup:I like the one in the center of the pic...


----------



## BananaTom

*Just read Jim Summers, Fat Jax, Pensacola Shark Fishing report. *

*His anglers caught 10 sharks with one a Tiger.*

*Hopefully, someone will catch a shark this year, in this tourney, in time to actually eat it!!!*

*Best of Luck to all Shark Anglers!!!*


----------



## bite me fishing team

Loaded up...headed that way


----------



## beeritself

Just got re-spooled at outcast. Ready to wear it out.


----------



## Tuffstuff

Hit the mighty 0 this morning, seas 2-3 with a random 4. Hard north wind. Came into Paradise Hole - caught abt 12 snapper. Put my 17 yr old son in the nest and headed to the beach for cobia. Saw two but wouldn't hit jig. Came back to Sherman Cove 1:00 pm - im spent, ready to head out in morn for a shark, gotta go by Outcast tonight and respool some reels. Hopefully that north wind will lay down, already seems better this evening.


----------



## Tuffstuff

Gonna be rough today - wind already NNE 13 mph and increasing. Ouch! Will have to stay very close :-(


----------



## Tuffstuff

2-4 ft rough. Anything measured in yet?


----------



## devinsdad

I believe Team Bite Me won the tournament. Our team measured a shark that was 1/8" shorter. Man that is close. Great time had by all though. Rough as shit Friday and Saturday morning but after that is was perfect. Good to meet so many PFF members and their family and friends.


----------



## surferbri1

*Post tourney clean-up*

First off, I hope the tourney was a success. If nothing else I hope a lot of PFF members and friends were able to meet up and have a great time. I hope I get the opportunity to unofficially compete next year.

I have to admit though, the post party clean-up was something to be desired. My family and some friends pulled up in our 2 boats this morning to set-up for the day and were greeted with the rotting stench of a shark head left on the side of a dune, the remnants of the makeshift toilet and a couple of dozen bottles and cans scattered around, or shoved in the small shrubs on the dunes. 

I know we all get caught up in good times, but lets make sure we're doing our part to keep our emerald coast beaches and islands clean, and try to leave with more trash than we arrive with. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Clay-Doh

BananaTom said:


> *Just read Jim Summers, Fat Jax, Pensacola Shark Fishing report. *
> 
> *His anglers caught 10 sharks with one a Tiger.*
> 
> *Hopefully, someone will catch a shark this year, in this tourney, in time to actually eat it!!!*
> 
> *Best of Luck to all Shark Anglers!!!*


In 9 tourneys so far, 7 times we have ate Saturday night as planned, only twice have we not had a shark cook-up as planned. and one of those times it was because a team released it.
Here's the link of the post of the results, and soon to follow pictures!
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f27/official-pic-thread-4-unofficial-9th-shark-tourney-campout-153414/


----------

